# [Solved] Firefox 4 beta non si trova in eix

## table

Come si installa?

ho provato a aggiungere l'overlay mozilla in layman ma non mi trovo il nuovo firefox, arrivo solo alla 3.6.13   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dimentico qualcosa?

----------

## fbcyborg

Strano, il pacchetto www-client/firefox-4.0_beta12_pre-r1 è appunto nell'overlay mozilla.

Occhio che è marcato come testing, ovviamente devi smascherarlo.

Che vuol dire che non te lo trovi? Se usi eix, hai dato un eix-update?

----------

## k01

prova a smascherare e installare il pacchetto specifico mettondo un = prima, cioè emerge =www-client/firefox-4.0_beta12_pre-r1 (se è il nome corretto)

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Strano, il pacchetto www-client/firefox-4.0_beta12_pre-r1 è appunto nell'overlay mozilla.
> 
> Occhio che è marcato come testing, ovviamente devi smascherarlo.
> 
> Che vuol dire che non te lo trovi? Se usi eix, hai dato un eix-update?

 

avevo già dato un eix-update ma in eix non si trova:

```
$ eix firefox

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  3.6.8 3.6.9 ~3.6.9-r1 3.6.11 3.6.12 3.6.13 {.......

```

non è che magari non esiste sulla x86 ma c'è solamente sulla amd64?

 *Quote:*   

> prova a smascherare e installare il pacchetto specifico mettondo un = prima, cioè emerge =www-client/firefox-4.0_beta12_pre-r1 (se è il nome corretto)

 

se lancio quel comando non trova il pacchetto   :Mad: 

EDIT:

ho notato una cosa parecchio strana:

```
stealth # eix-update 

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished             

[1] "dottout" /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout (cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-flat#assign)

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished         

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 14492 packages in 154 categories.

```

sembra che eix non si renda conto che ho aggiunto a layman l'overlay mozilla

EDIT2: risolto, nell'ultimo aggiornamento di layman non avevo aggiornato il source nel make.conf che puntava ancora al make.conf della versione 1.3 di layman:

```

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

ora funziona tutto, ci voleva una domenica mattina così....

Grazie a tutti per il supporto

----------

## fbcyborg

 *table wrote:*   

> sembra che eix non si renda conto che ho aggiunto a layman l'overlay mozilla

 

E allora è quello il problema. Tempo fa c'è stato un cambiamento per quanto riguarda il path di installazione degli overlay (ora è in /var/lib/layman). Hai controllato di avere tutto a posto e di avere anche il file make.conf correttamente configurato? Ti rimando alla guida, per controllare che tutto sia OK.

----------

